# PC Games Hardware sucht den Super-Overclocker



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Juni 2008)

++++++++++++++++++
*Stand: Super-Overclocker: Griechenland hat gewonnen
Alle Details unter http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,657515http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...cker_Dieser_Teilnehmer_fliegt_nach_Amsterdam/
* ++++++++++++++++++


_Wertvolle Hardware und eine Reise nach Amsterdam winken den besten Overclockern unter den PCGH-Lesern. Der bekannte Mainboard- und Grafikkartenhersteller MSI veranstaltet eine europaweite Overclocking-Meisterschaft – und wählt PC Games Hardware als offiziellen Partner aus, um den besten Overclocker in Deutschland zu finden. Dieser fährt als Vertreter für Deutschland zum Finale nach Amsterdam. Vorher gilt es aber, das knallharte Casting der PCGH-Redakteure und der Experten von MSI zu bestehen. Anders als bei Heidi Klum kommt es nicht auf den besten Catwalk und das schönste Gesicht an. Gefragt sind vielmehr höchste Megahertz-Zahlen und Erfindungsreichtum, um maximale Performance aus dem PC herauszukitzeln. 

Zeigt hier der Jury eure Overclocking-Erfolge und eure Referenzen in dem Bereich. Für die fünf besten Overclocker gibt es als Preis jeweils ein Set aus dem neuesten MSI-P45D3-Platinum-Mainboard und N9600GT-T2D512-OC-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen. Und der beste Overclocker von den fünf kann die Hardware dann gleich nutzen, um sich fürs Finale in Amsterdam vom 22. bis 24. August vorzubereiten. Zusammen im Team mit einem PC-Games-Hardware-Redakteur vertritt er Deutschland im Wettkampf mit insgesamt 20 Nationen. 

Klar, dass der Party-Aspekt bei dem Event auch nicht zu kurz kommt._ 

*An welche Adresse soll die Bewerbung geschickt werden?*


Bitte schickt die Bewerbung per E-Mail an (bitte unbedingt "Super-Overclocker" im Betreff verwenden): redaktion@pcgameshardware.de
*Welche Informationen soll die Bewerbung enthalten?
*

Bitte gebt bei der Bewerbung auf jeden Fall Euren richtigen Namen und die vollständige Adresse an, damit wir die Hardware sofort an Euch rausschicken können, wenn wir uns für Euch entscheiden.
*Wie habe ich gute Chancen, um in die Top 5 zu kommen?
*

Erwünscht sind besonders kreative Bewerbungen per E-Mail. Alles ist erlaubt. Gebt beispielsweise Eure Platzierung in der 3D-Mark-Highscore-Liste an oder belegt Eure OC-Versuche mit besonders spektakulären Youtube-Videos. Nur müsst Ihr auch belegen können, dass das Material von Euch stammt.
 
*Wie werden die Gewinner "ausgelost"?
*

Es findet keine Verlosung statt, die Gewinner bestimmt die Jury der PC Games Hardware und MSI.
 
*Wann ist der Einsendeschluss für Bewerbungen?
*

Der Einsendeschluss für Bewerbungen per E-Mail ist der 25. Juli um 22 Uhr.

*Wie alt muss ich sein, um am Event in Amsterdam teilzunehmen?
*

Da das Event im Ausland veranstaltet wird, haben wir uns für eine Teilnahme ab 18 Jahren entschieden.

*Wann wird der Sieger bekannt gegeben, der nach Holland fliegt?
*

Am 6. August entscheiden wir uns für einen Sieger und werden diesen dann umgehend benachrichtigen.
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sofern alle Teilnehmer mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind, sieht die Gewinnerliste so aus:

*- Arne Muecke
- Romon Hartung
- Christian Hubrich
- Markus Schröter
- Merlin Koenig*


----------



## area50 (16. Juli 2008)

keiner schreibt was hier zu?

dann schreib ich mal und zwar das ich mich beworben habe.


edit: wie sieht es bei dem event in Holland aus, muß da jeder seine HW komponenten und Kühlung selber mirbringen? oder wird das einheitlich gestellt von MSI?


----------



## Overlocked (16. Juli 2008)

Mich würde es auch einmal interessieren wie viele sich schon beworben haben Meine Bewerbung kommt dann auch noch nach (Mal eine Datenschutzfrage: Werden die Adressen usw. danach gelöscht?)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Juli 2008)

Also ihr müsst dann definitiv keine eigene Hardware nach Holland schleppen, das wird dort alles gestellt. Der Bewerbungscounter liegt derzeit bei 7 Bewerbungen, sodass also keiner glauben muss, dass er keine Chance hat. Die Daten wie Adresse werden von uns nicht verwertet etc. und werden nur für diese Aktion genutzt - uns interessieren keine Adressdaten für Spam.


----------



## area50 (17. Juli 2008)

super, vielen dank.


----------



## Overlocked (17. Juli 2008)

7 Bewerbungen... Das ist eigentlich wenig.


----------



## area50 (17. Juli 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> 7 Bewerbungen... Das ist eigentlich wenig.




psssssssst 

viele overclocker wollen bei sowas auch gar nicht teilnehmen (hab ich in nem anderen forum gelesen) weil es MSI und PCGH sind.


----------



## maGic (17. Juli 2008)

Hm

ich steht nicht auf MSI

Aber mit ordentlichen CHip


----------



## Klutten (17. Juli 2008)

@Overlocked

Ich denke für U16 dürfte es schwer werden, an so einem Wettbewerb teilzunehmen.


----------



## Overlocked (17. Juli 2008)

Warum denkst du sowas?


----------



## Klutten (17. Juli 2008)

Ich habs nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen. Platz 2-5 sind natürlich kein Problem. Lediglich mit der Reise nach Amsterdem wird es da schwierig, es sei denn du überredest einen Elternteil mitzukommen.


----------



## Overlocked (17. Juli 2008)

Achso das einst du.  Meine Eltern nicht, aber meine Tante würde gerne mitkommen- ist zur Zeit in Amsterdam


----------



## area50 (17. Juli 2008)

das Problem dabei aber dann ist das PCGH/MSI nur für dich zahlt, und ob man eine begleitung mitnehmen darf die alles selber zahlt wage ich zu bezweifeln.


@PCGH: steht schon fest welcher Redakteur mitfährt?


----------



## Fransen (17. Juli 2008)

area50 schrieb:


> @PCGH: steht schon fest welcher Redakteur mitfährt?



Ich denke mal das Oliver bestimmt mit dabei ist


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Juli 2008)

area50 schrieb:


> das Problem dabei aber dann ist das PCGH/MSI nur für dich zahlt, und ob man eine begleitung mitnehmen darf die alles selber zahlt wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> 
> 
> @PCGH: steht schon fest welcher Redakteur mitfährt?



Das werde ich sein


----------



## area50 (17. Juli 2008)

dann warte ich mal gespannt den 6. August ab.


----------



## Overlocked (17. Juli 2008)

Was machen eigentlich die Top 5 dann. Vor allem wo?


----------



## area50 (17. Juli 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich die Top 5 dann. Vor allem wo?




so wie ich das verstanden haben Wählt MSI mit PCGH 5 Plätze aus, und der beste fährt mit Daniel_W nach Amsterdamm, die anderen Bekommen jeweils das Board und die Graka.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juli 2008)

Mal ne Frage: Wie ist das eigenlich mit Teilnehmern die unter 18 sind? Wird da für einen Erziehungsberechtigten auch die Reise gestellt (falls man gewinnt), oder muss der/die das ganze dann selbst bezahlen?
Achso: Wie viele Bewerbungen gibt es denn inzwischen? 
Naja ich hab mich auch mal beworben.


----------



## Overlocked (17. Juli 2008)

area50 schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstanden haben Wählt MSI mit PCGH 5 Plätze aus, und der beste fährt mit Daniel_W nach Amsterdamm, die anderen Bekommen jeweils das Board und die Graka.



Nein, fünf werden ausgelost und daraus wird der gewählt, der Deutschland vertritt.


----------



## area50 (17. Juli 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Nein, fünf werden ausgelost und daraus wird der gewählt, der Deutschland vertritt.




ist doch das selbe.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

Um nochmal auf die U16-Thematik zu kommen:
Ich bin ja jetzt auch 15 1/2, allerdings hätte mein Vater nichts dagegen und würde die Kosten für seine Anreise selber tragen.
Bevor ich aber jetzt eine Bewerbung abschicke noch mal die Frage:

*Hat PC Games Hardware explizit etwas dagegen wenn ich, André S. im Alter von 15 Jahren, mich für dieses "Event" bewerbe?*


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf die U16-Thematik zu kommen:
> Ich bin ja jetzt auch 15 1/2, allerdings hätte mein Vater nichts dagegen und würde die Kosten für seine Anreise selber tragen.
> Bevor ich aber jetzt eine Bewerbung abschicke noch mal die Frage:
> 
> *Hat PC Games Hardware explizit etwas dagegen wenn ich, André S. im Alter von 15 Jahren, mich für dieses "Event" bewerbe?*



Da das Event im Ausland veranstaltet wird, haben wir uns für eine Teilnahme ab 18 Jahren entschieden.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Juli 2008)

Okey, danke für die Info! 
Tja, dann kann ich mir die Bewerbung sparen. 

Trotzdem danke. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Brzeczek (18. Juli 2008)

Puh sehr gut ich bin 18 (sogar 21) und habe mich Beworben ^^ ich hoffe das meine Bewerbung mit den Bilder auch angekommen ist  (War eine Frage die mann mir vielleicht beantworten könnte )



Ich habe aber da noch ein paar Fragen und zwar wir das Board Modifiziert für ein VCore MOD und VDimm ? WAs ist mit der Grafik Karte wird sie auch Modifiziert ? Oder müssen wir das selber machen ?


----------



## der8auer (18. Juli 2008)

Werde mich auch noch bewerben


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Da das Event im Ausland veranstaltet wird, haben wir uns für eine Teilnahme ab 18 Jahren entschieden.


* Also mit der Teilnahme wirds dann nichts, aber bei der "Verlosung" des Boards und der Graka hat man da dann ne Chance?*


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juli 2008)

Hoffentlich - dann kann ich auftrumphen.


----------



## olsystems (19. Juli 2008)

So Bewerbung ist draussen mit Lustigen PICS nur nicht Tod lachen @ PCGH_Daniel_W

Na dann Hoffen wir mal das Beste.....

LG
olsystems


----------



## area50 (25. Juli 2008)

Wie viele "richtige" Bewerber gab es jetzt?


----------



## Brzeczek (25. Juli 2008)

Könntet ihr auch noch bite meine Frage beantworten ????


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Juli 2008)

So die Bewerbungsphase ist vorbei und es folgt in Kürze ein Update mit den 5 Auserwählten. Vielen Dank für die Teilnahme, ich denke es sind einige echte Spezialisten für das Amsterdam-Event dabei


----------



## splmann (28. Juli 2008)

Schade das es diese Ausscheidung nicht für die Schweiz gibt !

Gruss

splmann

oc team switzerland


----------



## area50 (29. Juli 2008)

Hier noch mal die Offenen Fragen:



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ich habe aber da noch ein paar Fragen und zwar wir das Board Modifiziert für ein VCore MOD und VDimm ? WAs ist mit der Grafik Karte wird sie auch Modifiziert ? Oder müssen wir das selber machen ?





nfsgame schrieb:


> Also mit der Teilnahme wirds dann nichts, aber bei der "Verlosung" des Boards und der Graka hat man da dann ne Chance?





area50 schrieb:


> Wie viele "richtige" Bewerber gab es jetzt?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Juli 2008)

Sofern alle Teilnehmer mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind, sieht die Gewinnerliste so aus:

*- Arne Muecke
- Romon Hartung
- Christian Hubrich
- Markus Schröter
- Merlin Koenig*

Die offizielle Bestätigung und weitere Infos folgen aber noch per Email.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (29. Juli 2008)

Glückwunsch den Glücklichen 
Viel Spaß mit der Hardware und dem Sieger schon mal jetzt viel Spaß in Holland

MFG


----------



## KvD (29. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Sofern alle Teilnehmer mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind, sieht die Gewinnerliste so aus:
> 
> *- Arne Muecke
> - Romon Hartung
> ...



und wenn nicht?

falls es so bleiben gz an die Gewinner und vor allem an @rne!!!


----------



## area50 (29. Juli 2008)

Glückwunsch den Gewinnern.


----------



## SoF (29. Juli 2008)

hehe der arne


----------



## Kovsk (29. Juli 2008)

Hey unser @rne


----------



## McZonk (29. Juli 2008)

Gratz @ all winners


----------



## MAFRI (29. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Sofern alle Teilnehmer mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind, sieht die Gewinnerliste so aus:
> 
> *- Arne Muecke
> - Romon Hartung
> ...



thx leute ich freue mich schon 

aso meine e-mail geht atm nicht, da server down, bitte übergangsweise an mskoenig_at_web207.com senden

mfg
mafri


----------



## @rne (30. Juli 2008)

Hehe freut mich. Ja bin über 18 

THX!


----------



## MAFRI (30. Juli 2008)

@rne schrieb:


> Hehe freut mich. Ja bin über 18
> 
> THX!



hey arne du schon nen mail oder posterhalten?

mfg

mafri

hier ist noch nix da 

na ja mein mailserver hat ja auch zicken gemacht, habe abe extra ne alternativ mail adresse gepostet...

sodale  eben ist der DDR3 RAM angekommen, wo bleibt das P45D3 Platinum


----------



## @rne (30. Juli 2008)

Habe weder Post noch eine Email bekommen zu deiner Information.


----------



## masterchorch (31. Juli 2008)

herrlich, die goldene Mitte - wenn das kein gutes Zeichen ist...


----------



## MAFRI (31. Juli 2008)

sodale DICE da und so weiter  lets bench 

wäre echt nice wenn die hardware die tage ankäme  ^^

aso @ PCGHW Fax ist raus 

mfg
MAFRI


----------



## der8auer (1. August 2008)

Yeeehaw Platz 2 

Btw ich heiße "Roman Hartung" 

Danke schon mal.

Gruß


----------



## darkniz (1. August 2008)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Sofern alle Teilnehmer mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind, sieht die Gewinnerliste so aus:
> 
> *- Arne Muecke*
> *- Romon Hartung*
> ...


 
Wow, Ich kann es kaum glauben, dass ich es in die Top 5 geschafft habe, Vielen Dank.

Ich bin mal gespannt wer nach Amsterdam fliegen wird und ich freu mich schon auf das P45D3 Platinum.


----------



## masterchorch (1. August 2008)

soo, der Waterchiller für die ersten Tests der Hardware steht bereit... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MAFRI (2. August 2008)

jop kann mich da nur anschließen - hoffe aber wir haben nen  bessere bios da - habe hier ja das p45 platinum also das DDR2 - das macht genau FSB 502 dann dicht, nix zu dreh :/
versuchs morgen mit nem andren bios nochmal...


----------



## @rne (2. August 2008)

Hoffen wir, dass die Boards nicht DOA sind. Bei Ryba waren die ersten beiden Boards DOA


----------



## der8auer (3. August 2008)

Was istn wenn ich nicht mit nach Amsterdam könnte?


----------



## MAFRI (3. August 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Was istn wenn ich nicht mit nach Amsterdam könnte?



dann solltest du das fairer halber sagen und so auf dem zettel ankreuzen....

mfg
mafri

aso ich übe mich gerade in DDR3 auf dem P5Q3 Deluxe - da das MSI ja noch nicht da ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe das das P45D3 Bald hier ist


----------



## der8auer (4. August 2008)

Ja, das Problem ist ja, dass ich gerade beim Bund bin. Am Freitag würde ich zur Anreise frei bekommen, Montags aber leider nicht. Ich müsste Montag morgens wieder um 6 Uhr in der Kaserne sein :/

Bekomme ich die Hardware trotzdem?


----------



## der8auer (4. August 2008)

Werde dann "Nein" ankreuzen...


----------



## masterchorch (4. August 2008)

Lies dir doch einfach mal dir drei PDF Files durch die du bekommen hast,
die Hardware hat garnichts mit der Reise nach Amsterdam zu tun.

Als einer von 5 "Auserwählten" hast du ein Mainboard + Graka gewonnen, 
die Reise ist ja quasi nur ein weiter Bonus für welchen man wiederum aus den letzten 5 auserwählt werden muss.

Ich finde es nahezu fahrlässig mit deinem Posts hier zu implizieren dass du das Kreuz (falsch) setzen würdest nur um die Hardware "geschenkt" zu bekommen obwohl du von vornherein weist das du diesen Vertrag garnicht einhalten kannst - nicht umsonst wird explizit danach gefragt und auf die Verbindlichkeit hingewiesen...


----------



## der8auer (5. August 2008)

Ich hatte den Brief bereits mit "Nein" weggeschickt, als ich die Frage hier gestellt habe!
Wenn ich nicht verbindlich mit kann dann kreuz ich auch bestimmt nicht "Ja" an.

Das mit der Verbindlichkeit ist mir auch klar. Ich habe eben nur Freitags frei bekommen und Montags nicht (was ich vorher nicht wissen konnte).

Greez


----------



## MAFRI (6. August 2008)

hrmm wer ist nun der glückliche?


----------



## MAFRI (6. August 2008)

leute wir haben seit bald 15 stunden den 06.08  bin total angespannt lüftet das geheimniss doch..

und kann ich mit dem mobo bis samstag rechnen ? oder soll ich mir schnell nen andres kaufen ( am we ist mal wieder OC session... )

mfg
MAFRI


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. August 2008)

So kleines Update 
PCGH - News: PCGH sucht den Super-Overclocker: Dieser Teilnehmer fliegt nach Amsterdam


----------



## der8auer (6. August 2008)

Sehr schön 

Gratulation an Masterchorch  Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## MAFRI (6. August 2008)

joa gib dein bestes


----------



## SoF (7. August 2008)

Gratulation! Habt auf jeden Fall einen TOP-Overclocker ausgewählt! Mit ihm und seinem Team haben BlackPearl und ich uns letztes Jahr auf der AOCM eine grandiose AM3-"Schlacht" geliefert - unvergessene Momente 
Drück dir alle Daumen die ich habe Masterchorch!


----------



## @rne (7. August 2008)

Gratulation!


----------



## der8auer (8. August 2008)

Habt ihr euer Zeugs schon bekommen?


----------



## MAFRI (10. August 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habt ihr euer Zeugs schon bekommen?



leider nein :/


----------



## masterchorch (12. August 2008)

MSI verschickt morgen,
also quasi heute - Dienstag!!


----------



## MAFRI (13. August 2008)

hoffe das was ankommt 


hoffe es kommt bald etwas -.- bis heute noch nix da.


----------



## masterchorch (14. August 2008)

die Amsterdam Finalisten der anderen Länden haben wie HW teilweise schon seit 2 Wochen zum testen... 

*** Edit:

Board und Graka sind da, allerding keine 96GT 512MB, sondern eine 1GB mit Zalman Kühler - welche jetzt in Amsterdam gebenched wird - keine Ahnung 

CPU & Ram fehlen noch immer...


----------



## @rne (15. August 2008)

Bei mir ist leider noch gar nichts da


----------



## masterchorch (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (15. August 2008)

Bei mir ist auch noch nichts angekommen


----------



## MAFRI (15. August 2008)

bei mir auch nicht - scheint so das wir die sachen nicht so schnell erhalten :/ 

finde ich schade.. hoffe bei uns kommt auch was an...

@rne hat wohl auch nix erhalten...


----------



## MAFRI (15. August 2008)

masterchorch schrieb:


> die Amsterdam Finalisten der anderen Länden haben wie HW teilweise schon seit 2 Wochen zum testen...



joa teilweise schon länger

und manche haben cpus die die 5ghz packen und mache welche dir nichtmal 4,4 machen.... so was ich bissher lesen konnte also spielt der faktor glück mir..


----------



## Spasstiger (15. August 2008)

Was hat denn die 9600 GT 1024 MiB für Speicher drauf? Wahrscheinlich nicht allzuschnellen, oder?


----------



## masterchorch (15. August 2008)

Glück spielt da in jedem Fall eine Rolle, es ist eben kein absolutes HighEnd Board. 
Die Streuung unter den versandten Boards scheint enorm, 
man ließt alles möglichen von FSB500 bis 625 - MSI hat es wohl versäumt gleichwertige Boards raus zusuchen.

Der CPU Takt wird nicht das Problem denke ich, bevor der 8400 unter LN2 dicht macht kommt lange schon die FSB Grenze des Boardes.

FSB 600 macht ja gerade mal 5.4 Ghz - und damit sollte man auf dem Board lieber nicht planen, 
es wird ganz klar der gewinnen, der den höchsten FSB fahren kann... 


@Spass:
1.1 ns Qimonda, GDDR3 !!


----------



## MAFRI (16. August 2008)

@masterchroch

ich hab das board in ddr2 hier das macht FSB502 also 2008mhz wie es auch in der werbung von dem baord steht und nicht mal 0,7mehr :/
was nen fehlkauf...

hrmm 5,4 ist schon ne hausnummer für nene e8400, habe ich vor nicht all zu langer zeigt under DICE!! auf einem P5Q3 Deluxe hinbekommen...

so das wars..

hoffe das meine hw auch bald ankommt ...


----------



## MAFRI (18. August 2008)

bei mir ist immernoch nichts da...
ist das normal?


----------



## darkniz (18. August 2008)

Bei mir ist auch noch nichts da.


----------



## @rne (18. August 2008)

Bei mir auch nicht


----------



## MAFRI (19. August 2008)

vll. sollte PCGH Extreme mal nachhacken was da los ist?


----------



## McZonk (19. August 2008)

Das Problem ist, dass die Redaktion derzeit ziemlich in den Vorbereitungen für die GC steckt. Schreibt doch mal den betreffenden Red per PN an (einen der Daniels, oder auch Oliver). Langsam kann es das ja nichtmehr sein


----------



## masterchorch (20. August 2008)

Die PCGH kann da nichts für, die Hardware kommt direkt von MSI Deutschland aus Frankfurt/M !

Wundert euch nicht zu sehr, ich habe heute von MSI CPU und Ram bekommen - Freitag ist Abflug...


----------



## jetztaber (20. August 2008)

Jungs, ich drück Euch allen Beschwerlichkeiten zum Trotz ganz fest die Daumen. Ihr schafft das schon!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. August 2008)

Was die Hardware für die restlichen 4 Teilnehmer angeht, habe ich soeben folgendes Statement von MSI erhalten: "  [FONT=&quot]die Sachen werden diese Woche versendet"[/FONT]


----------



## Fabian (20. August 2008)

das mit dem Fsb 500,darüber sollte sich MSI nochmal gedanken machen,denn sonst können sie trotz schöner Platinen nicht mit der konkurenz mithalten.

Selbst mein Biostar Tp35 DS2A7 mach fsb 530


----------



## masterchorch (20. August 2008)

Du kannst dein P35 DDR2 Board aber auch nicht mit dem P45 DDR3 von MSI vergleichen, 
schon weil letzteres durch Crossfire ganz andere Möglichkeiten bietet.
Es ist sicher keine Konkurrenz zu einem Rampage, kostet aber auch nur die Hälfte...  

Meins primed FSB 540 Out of the Box, 
die DDR2 Vorgängerversion ging bekannter Weise auch noch ein Stück besser...


----------



## der8auer (20. August 2008)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Was die Hardware für die restlichen 4 Teilnehmer angeht, habe ich soeben folgendes Statement von MSI erhalten: " [FONT=&quot]die Sachen werden diese Woche versendet"[/FONT]


 
Okay, dann muss ich mich ja nicht weiter wundern 

@ masterchorch: Ich drück dir trotzdem die Daumen


----------



## @rne (20. August 2008)

Mittlerweile gabs von MSI auch eine Mail. Schaut mal in eure Postkästen


----------



## masterchorch (21. August 2008)

ihr müßt wohl noch ein bisschen warten,
das sagt sogar das MSI Board: 

(kein Witz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (21. August 2008)

Habe keine Mail bekommen :/ Was stand denn grob drin?


----------



## darkniz (21. August 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe keine Mail bekommen :/ Was stand denn grob drin?


 
Man konnte sich zwischen dem P45D3 Platinum zur Verwendung mit DDR3 Speicher und dem P45 Platinum zur Verwendung mit DDR2 Speicher entscheiden.


----------



## MAFRI (24. August 2008)

masterchorch schrieb:


> ihr müßt wohl noch ein bisschen warten,
> das sagt sogar das MSI Board:
> 
> (kein Witz)
> ...


----------



## der8auer (24. August 2008)

Email hing im Spamfilter fest... Habe gerade geantwortet.

@ masterchorch: Läuft das Board gar nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. August 2008)

Siehe PCGH - News: Griechenland gewinnt MSI European Overclocking Challenge 2008


----------



## @rne (26. August 2008)

Glückwunsch an Griechenland. Da hat Hipro ja mal wieder Glück mit der CPU gehabt


----------



## MAFRI (27. August 2008)

nett nett - aber bei mir ist immernoch nichts da - der e-mail kontakt ist schon ewig her :/


----------



## Malkav85 (27. August 2008)

Tja, der MSI Support ist halt nicht der schnellste  Schade, das euch das Glück nicht hold war an dem Tag


----------



## darkniz (27. August 2008)

Am Montag habe ich bei MSI nachgefragt, ob die Gewinne schon versandt wurden. Daraufhin habe ich die Antwort erhalten, dass die Gewinne am Dienstag (26.08.2008) versandt werden, also gestern.


----------



## @rne (27. August 2008)

Bei mir ist jedenfalsl noch nichts da. Wisst ihr ob DHL / UPS / anderer Paketdienst?


----------



## darkniz (27. August 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht mit welchem Paketdienst das Paket kommt, aber ich denke morgen, spätestens übermorgen sollten die Pakete bei uns sein.


----------



## MAFRI (28. August 2008)

hoffe ich mal, ich schreib msi erstmal ne e-mail.

mfg
mafri


----------



## darkniz (28. August 2008)

Bei mir kam heute das Paket an .


----------



## DanielX (28. August 2008)

Ja dann gratz, das ging ja schnell.


----------



## @rne (28. August 2008)

darkniz schrieb:


> Bei mir kam heute das Paket an .



Welches Unternehmen ?
Bei mir kommt es hoffentlich morgen.


----------



## darkniz (28. August 2008)

Meins kam mit Trans-O-Flex.


----------



## MAFRI (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ednlich da..

mafri


----------



## @rne (29. August 2008)

Bei mir auch heute nicht. Werde msi mal anfragen bzgl. einer Trackingnummer


----------



## der8auer (29. August 2008)

@rne schrieb:


> Bei mir auch heute nicht. Werde msi mal anfragen bzgl. einer Trackingnummer


 
Bei mir auch noch nicht   Hoffentlich morgen!


----------



## @rne (29. August 2008)

habe von MSI antwort. Sind nicht genug P45D3 verfügbar. Dauert noch...


----------



## der8auer (29. August 2008)

Achso  Okay

Danke


----------

